# SS albino x hypo normal = yellow snows?



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey, I know breeding a male super snow tremper albino with a hypo normal would give me mack snow babies BUT would they be likely to be yellow mack snows? Or is there no way to tell?

The SS abino's parents were a mack snow het raptor and a dreamsicle which I think is a mack snow eclipse enigma. Don't know about the hypos parents.
Not sure if that helps.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

first of all whats a hypo normal hypo is a co-dominant morph that is why you can get super hypo. anyway you would get
25% mack snow het talbino
25% hypo het talbino
25% mack snow hypo het talbino
25% normal het talbino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino super snow HET Eclipse X [1C]Hypo = .

Snow HET Talbino,Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow hypo HET Talbino,Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow.

Based on the Talbino super snows ancestory and the other being Hypo, 
You'll likly get a fair pecent of Yellow tone snows, 
But you'll not likly know till they mature.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> first of all whats a hypo normal hypo is a co-dominant morph that is why you can get super hypo. anyway you would get
> 25% mack snow het talbino
> 25% hypo het talbino
> 25% mack snow hypo het talbino
> 25% normal het talbino


That's not at all close to what the morph calc said. And hypo normal is supposed to be a hypo/normal, typo, my bad.

The morph calc didn't give me the same as what gazz suggested either :s

For ss albino het eclipse x hypo 1 copy I got:
25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) het Eclipse het Tremper Albino 
25% Mack Snow het Eclipse het Tremper Albino 
25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) het Tremper Albino 
25% Mack Snow het Tremper Albino 

So the yellow will only appear as they mature? Also, what in the SS albinos ancestory makes you think they'll be yellow? I'm not disputing btw, just trying to get my head around this properly


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

eclipse is in rator and is not present in either morphs you must have pressed het for eclipse for one parent as only some of your babies are het eclipse and not all and because eclipse is ressesive you must have pressed het fro eclipse


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> So the yellow will only appear as they mature? Also, what in the SS albinos ancestory makes you think they'll be yellow? I'm not disputing btw, just trying to get my head around this properly


Typical snow hatch black and white, And some hatch black and pale cream, As they mature any they are going to yellow up will as they grow, What i mean by the Talbino super snow ancestory is the parents have come from a Eclipse line, So they will have fairly strong tangerine genetics in them to pass on. Think on how bright you standed RAPTOR is.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

I get the eclipse thing, he's 100% het for eclipse. I pressed it deliberately.

My questions is with why all four options were mack snow het something and you and gazz only gave me 2 of 4 options as mack snow offspring.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MP reptiles said:


> first of all whats a hypo normal hypo is a co-dominant morph that is why you can get super hypo.


Hypo is Dominant NOT Codominant, Super hypo is NOT the Super form of a Hypo, Super is a polygenic trait.

So Hypo is Dominant.
Super hypo is Dominant + Polygenic.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) het Eclipse het Tremper Albino 
25% Mack Snow het Eclipse het Tremper Albino 
25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) het Tremper Albino 
25% Mack Snow het Tremper Albino 

Most of the offspring will show Banded patterning


that is what comes out of the morph calculator i did the rest in my head so i dont know what you are typing but that what i get


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

gazz said:


> Hypo is Dominant, Super hypo is NOT the Super form of a Hypo, Super is a polygenic trait.
> 
> So Hypo is Dominant.
> Super hypo is Dominant + Polygenic.


ah ok my bad was thinking of ball pythons


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> 25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) het Eclipse het Tremper Albino
> 25% Mack Snow het Eclipse het Tremper Albino
> 25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) het Tremper Albino
> 25% Mack Snow het Tremper Albino
> ...





MP reptiles said:


> first of all whats a hypo normal hypo is a co-dominant morph that is why you can get super hypo. anyway you would get
> 25% mack snow het talbino
> 25% hypo het talbino
> 25% mack snow hypo het talbino
> 25% normal het talbino


So confused. Which one?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> I get the eclipse thing, he's 100% het for eclipse. I pressed it deliberately.
> 
> My questions is with why all four options were mack snow het something and you and gazz only gave me 2 of 4 options as mack snow offspring.


There's only two outcomes to your breeding as Super snow give only 100%Snow SPLIT Super snow type offspring, 
When bred to a leo that isn't Snow or Super snow.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

gazz said:


> There's only two outcomes to your breeding as Super snow give only 100%Snow SPLIT Super snow type offspring,
> When bred to a leo that isn't Snow or Super snow.


Please don't hit me but that totally lost me :blush: What is snow SPLIT Super snow?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> Please don't hit me but that totally lost me :blush: What is snow SPLIT Super snow?


It just means Mack snow, Mack snow is visual HET for Super snow, 
I say Snow SPLIT Super snow coz of the way Mack Snow acts with other snows lines.

And sorry the the results would be Poss-HET Eclipse, 
As the Talbino super snow is HET Eclipse not HOM Eclipse :blush:.
=========

Talbino super snow HET Eclipse [1C]Hypo = .

Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

So all offspring would be visual mack snows that may end up pretty yellow in adulthood?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> So all offspring would be visual mack snows that may end up pretty yellow in adulthood?


Yes but you'll also have Hypo snows, And they are usually mostly yellow.

Typical Snow hypo.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

cool. Pretty :2thumb:

Thanks for being so patient with me lol


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

basicly what i did in my head is the same minus the poss het eclipse and the calculator is more correct but in essence they were the same i got the percents right i just didnt add poss het eclipse


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

The morph calculator is right.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Nutty.

Always here to make sense, thank god lol :2thumb:


----------

